# Seperating males and females



## Eddy350 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys. As of right now I have 5 breeding pairs. They at in individual nest boxes. Right now im using fake eggs and its working with no issues. Is there a downside to having them sit on fake eggs long-term? My second option is to lock up males and leave females loose in same loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure they must get frustrated in not being able to hatch eggs, but many use them as they don't want to separate the pairs. I have a rescue loft and keep the pairs together, so use them. Every now and then I will miss a real egg, then they get to raise one. LOL. Separating them is easier on the keeper, but the birds like to be together. They prefer being paired.


----------



## popparock (Nov 2, 2017)

I see no issue having them sit on fake eggs. Actually, it can be quite beneficial to give the hens a break - that way they will not waste calcium and vital nutrients laying all the time.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I let mine sit on fake eggs also or they would take over. It is probably better if you could separate them if you could split the loft in half. Leave the males in with the nest boxes and move the hens in to were they have just perches. They should also not be able to see each other. Then you would not have to deal with the eggs and better for the hens. Switching eggs is much better than just removing eggs and letting lay 10 days later takes too much out of your hens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't separate mine, as it is a rescue loft. I don't race and try not to breed, unless I miss an occasional oops! They pair up and like being together to bathe and nest build. I wouldn't be putting them together to breed, so they would never be together if I separated them. So I have to use the fake eggs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine have fake eggs and never notice I've taken the real ones. My boys would be so distressed if their females weren't around and could you imagine the noise from their constant calling. The males make enough racket even with females present, lol.


----------

